# My Detailing Centre



## sunilbass

Hi Guys

From my previous post ref getting hot water to an outbuilding, i thought i might aswell show you the building!

I'va basically done it all by myself! The only outside trade i caled upon was a roofer and a builder to do the foundations! There is only so much you can do yourself i guess!

As per usual, you can never fit a car into a normal size garage let alone work on it, and building a new one, in brick was too costley just in labour! The size of it is 6m wide by 4.8 length

i started by hiring a digger and having a play! Our garden had a raised area, approx 10m by 10m which needed leveling in which the foundations are going into! But once i started and tried to get all the soil into the skips, which where about 25m away! i called in some builders to do the foundations and groundworkers to get rid of the rest of the soil!








































































































































Once the foundations where prepared, i started to make the frame work, all made with 4 x 2 treated timber, this took me one afternoon!









































































Once the framework was up, i started on the shiplap



















I decided to change the main beam where the garage door will be from a timber one to a rsj, for peace of mind as i thought this would flex over a period of time!




































































































I decided to have a couple of small windows in, made at home, total cost 15 each!










Door test fitted!



















Started wiring up the electrics



















Started on the gutters










Insulation done! just the roof insulation to do!





































Gutters all done!



















This has taken me a few months to do on and off at weekends, i guess it could be done under a couple if weeks and if theres a few of you, i think it can be done under a week!

Not much left to do! just got to insulate the roof, board and paint the walls, get a sparky in to finsh the wiring, decide and finish the floor and create the loft space! Then landscape the garden!


----------



## HC1001

Awesome work, nice pic's of the build.............:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Looking good so far fella....

Can't wait to see the final pictures all kitted out etc :thumb:


----------



## THE PERSIAN

Looks great !


----------



## Auto Finesse

Thats pretty impressive


----------



## Scotty Pro

Great project, looks the dogs danglies, just a quick question, how you going to get the car in, from the pics it looks as if there is no way in :}


----------



## johnsastra16v

stunning

absolutley love that

looking at your pics with your base, id really wish id have got a ready mixed concrete company to pour for my base. would have saved a lot of time and effort!


----------



## sunilbass

Scotty Pro said:


> Great project, looks the dogs danglies, just a quick question, how you going to get the car in, from the pics it looks as if there is no way in :}


The old garage will be flattened once this once up and running!


----------



## sunilbass

johnsastra16v said:


> stunning
> 
> absolutley love that
> 
> looking at your pics with your base, id really wish id have got a ready mixed concrete company to pour for my base. would have saved a lot of time and effort!


it was better in a way but the builder didnt order enough so his lads had to mix some on site!


----------



## johnsastra16v

can i just ask, whats the reasoning when doing the horizontal battons on the inner frame work, why is it one high, then low, then high, then low etc?


----------



## sunilbass

johnsastra16v said:


> can i just ask, whats the reasoning when doing the horizontal battons on the inner frame work, why is it one high, then low, then high, then low etc?


the main thing is so i could get my impact driver in as i used 100mm screws!


----------



## ishaaq

seriously nice build and good job on choosing a rsj


----------



## ryand

Excellent work


----------



## abdulumar

Lovely work mate.... :doublesho gives ideas enthusiastic on:detailer:


----------



## liam99

Great work.


----------



## burger

Looks good to me


----------



## cam_d_

great build, i plan a familiar set up next year, IMO i would of put the down pipe for the gutter on the other side of the door, because it looks like you might step out of the garage into a puddle  

liking the wee windows too


----------



## Dwayne

looks great! good work:thumb:


----------



## Dangerroush

That's awesome, looked at my garden, loads of space for one of those, said to the missus about it, I was really supprised, she didn't even think about it, straight back in with her reply.........NO


----------



## yetizone

Really impressive work indeed. A fabulous garage! 

Keep us posted with more pix of the interior development :thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

cam_d_ said:


> great build, i plan a familiar set up next year, IMO i would of put the down pipe for the gutter on the other side of the door, because it looks like you might step out of the garage into a puddle
> 
> liking the wee windows too


The gutter end is only a temp one, ill be plumbing into the channel drains once there in plus the sink will be on that corner of the garage so itll make it easier to plumb into the drains!

yep i was forced into make those windows! glad i did now!


----------



## sunilbass

Dangerroush said:


> That's awesome, looked at my garden, loads of space for one of those, said to the missus about it, I was really supprised, she didn't even think about it, straight back in with her reply.........NO


i twisted my mums are by saying ill build her a summer house after i finish this, saying this project was a learning build one just for her lol!


----------



## sunilbass

yetizone said:


> Really impressive work indeed. A fabulous garage!
> 
> Keep us posted with more pix of the interior development :thumb:


well ive just ordered 14 sheets of mdf so i can clad the inside this weekend! so fingers crossed, some more pics this weekend!


----------



## gally

Wow very impressive!

How exactly will you get the cars into the back garden?


----------



## sunilbass

gally said:


> Wow very impressive!
> 
> How exactly will you get the cars into the back garden?


The old garage is going to be flattened once this one is finished


----------



## The Cueball

Looks like it will be a very nice place to be...

I'm guessing the beer fridge is on order?????????????

:thumb:


----------



## gally

sunilbass said:


> The old garage is going to be flattened once this one is finished


Actually thought that!

Great idea!


----------



## sunilbass

The Cueball said:


> Looks like it will be a very nice place to be...
> 
> I'm guessing the beer fridge is on order?????????????
> 
> :thumb:


yep plus a projector too! nothing is going on the back wall for that reason!


----------



## The Cueball

Good man....

Invite is in the post for the opening night then!

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Overdoser

Can't wait to see the finished article.


----------



## Estoril-5

how did you secure the wooden framework to the floor?


----------



## sunilbass

Estoril-5 said:


> how did you secure the wooden framework to the floor?


used huge frame fixings, appprox 20 in all!


----------



## Ducky

Awesome work there fella, love to do something like that myself if I had the skill and the space of course! :lol:


----------



## PaulN

Looks great, Im up for the great opening!!!!! Make sure the fridge is full though.

PaulN


----------



## Estoril-5

i just realised youre in leicester! so am I!


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Looks great, Im up for the great opening!!!!! Make sure the fridge is full though.
> 
> PaulN


lol ill let you know when the grand opening is paul!


----------



## sunilbass

Estoril-5 said:


> i just realised youre in leicester! so am I!


theres quite a few of us from lesta init!! LOL


----------



## Culainn

Looks amazing. Congrats mate. Great work


----------



## gav1513

good work looks mint, cant weait to see the finished article

also from leicester too haha


----------



## WHIZZER

Well done looks great


----------



## sunilbass

just picked up my temp sound system for it, old school speakers and amp plus a 12in kenwood sub to give it a little thump!


----------



## sunilbass

update guys, started cladding the walls today 1/3 of the walls done


----------



## Deanvtec

What a garage, looks brilliant and a perfect size working space, really impressive. If you don't mind me asking how much roughly do you think its cost to get to the stage your at with it?


----------



## sunilbass

Deanvtec said:


> What a garage, looks brilliant and a perfect size working space, really impressive. If you don't mind me asking how much roughly do you think its cost to get to the stage your at with it?


cheers mate

erm costs... the biggest was the groundworks at 3k as there was around 15 8 yard skips full of soil and the foundation, all timbers about 1k, garage door 0.5k and the roof 0.5k! so about 5k at a guess... but ive seen kits online for that size exluding the door that where well over 6k!


----------



## GlynRS2

A top job :thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

update.. more boarding done.. but not finished!


----------



## Razzzle

Wish I had enough monies and some land to build a garage like that!

Propper smart that is, hope it brings hrs of detailing enjoyment 

Daz. :thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v

looks great

what have you boarded up with though??


----------



## rockape

great work mate :thumb:
that will be a alot drier and warmer than a block/brick built garage. just showed my missus this thread  and she said yes, just got to get the pennies together first.


----------



## slrestoration

Very nice work mate, pics look very impressive:thumb:


----------



## rover214

great work mate:thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

johnsastra16v said:


> looks great
> 
> what have you boarded up with though??


just 12mm mdf.. nice and flat plus easily painted


----------



## sunilbass

rockape said:


> great work mate :thumb:
> that will be a alot drier and warmer than a block/brick built garage. just showed my missus this thread  and she said yes, just got to get the pennies together first.


yes defo and the warmth front! you can insulate without losing the size! plus i'm no good at brick work but good at woodwork so no labour costs!!

nice!! glad to be some help pal! what sort of size are you planning to build?


----------



## sunilbass

Nearly done!


----------



## johnsastra16v

any reason why you didnt go for plasterboard instead?


----------



## sunilbass

johnsastra16v said:


> any reason why you didnt go for plasterboard instead?


a couple really, mdf, i can put a screw and hang anything anywhere without thinking about it too much and usually with plasterboard, you have to plaster it to finish it so added costs and time!


----------



## dooka

You can just paint on plasterboard, just tape and fill the joins, but totally agree with being able to screw and hang with out any worries..

Is wood and insulation warmer than an insulated cavity wall..

Either way, nice build, and a nice place to detail, my garage is being rebuilt at the mo, cant wait..

Get those finished pics up :thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

qstix said:


> Is wood and insulation warmer than an insulated cavity wall..


i'm not too sure but there is 100mm of insulation in the wall that ive made..


----------



## sunilbass

More done today beofre the f1 started! started doing the trim around the windows


----------



## ryand

Tidy work, lots of mdf, must be pricey.


----------



## sunilbass

ryand said:


> Tidy work, lots of mdf, must be pricey.


about 200 quids worth!


----------



## sunilbass

A few more pics.. trim finished around the windows and doors


----------



## johnsastra16v

impressive work there buddy


----------



## gally

Fantastic! You can never have too many sockets!

Exactly how i'd have mine!


----------



## Scatty

That looks really good, well done !!


----------



## n_d_fox

Only just spotted this... really impressed with your work on this mate... very tidy and well thought out. The shot of the front of the garage with the door down looks brilliant, nice little side windows add a really classy touch to it all.

Looking forward to the rest of the progress :thumb:


----------



## dooka

Just wait till you have painted your unit/detailing center/emporium white, sunnies will be needed ..


----------



## mlgt

Following the thread with interest as I have a garden that I need to build a garage in


----------



## Gnat

Cripes. Very impressive. Can't wait to see it all finished


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

Nice work fella :thumb:

Are you in the building trade at all or just good at DIY?!


----------



## justina3

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Nice work fella :thumb:
> 
> Are you in the building trade at all or just good at DIY?!


I would guess good at diy as if he was in the building trade he wouldnt have spent 200 on mdf it would have fallen of a back of a lorry lol

lovely garage which i could have such a space at home to escape the misses


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer

justina3 said:


> I would guess good at diy as if he was in the building trade he wouldnt have spent 200 on mdf it would have fallen of a back of a lorry lol


Wouldn't have a clue about building material costs as I'm not in that trade!!


----------



## paranoid73

How are you going to stop water running in under the frame? as the frame sites and sides sit directly to the pad. The pad should have been the size of the frame so chip lap overhanges at the bottom.


----------



## sunilbass

Warwickshire Detailer said:


> Nice work fella :thumb:
> 
> Are you in the building trade at all or just good at DIY?!


just diy pal! learning as i was building it!


----------



## Abs

Looks ace chap!


----------



## sunilbass

paranoid73 said:


> How are you going to stop water running in under the frame? as the frame sites and sides sit directly to the pad. The pad should have been the size of the frame so chip lap overhanges at the bottom.


i still need to put some self leveler down so it shold seal the gaps but i'm also going to seal it from the outside too! with the frame, they would be a risk of cracks forming on the edge if the frame was to the very edge hence the foundations overhanging the framework


----------



## gav1513

its coming along nicely, bet your getting excited about how near the finish is now?


----------



## sunilbass

gav1513 said:


> its coming along nicely, bet your getting excited about how near the finish is now?


cant wait to actually enojying it! but there i still the paving left to do! a massive job which im not looking forward to!


----------



## johnsastra16v

what thickness is your armoured cable into the outbuilding?
just wondering as im getting quotes from sparkies to do mine, and wondereed wha thickness was suitable


----------



## sunilbass

johnsastra16v said:


> what thickness is your armoured cable into the outbuilding?
> just wondering as im getting quotes from sparkies to do mine, and wondereed wha thickness was suitable


i got some 6mm 3 core cable, should be enough for most things, well thats what my sparky said!


----------



## johnsastra16v

ok. its just a sparky im getting a quote for said a 10mm 3 core, but at £125 it seems like overkill


----------



## sunilbass

It does I guess but you have to think about what will you be running there and your not going to run the cable again so you might aswell go for the biggest!


----------



## adeel64

:thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

Cheers for the comments so far, fingers crossed should get some more bits and pictures for you guys tomorrow!


----------



## John-R-

johnsastra16v said:


> ok. its just a sparky im getting a quote for said a 10mm 3 core, but at £125 it seems like overkill


10mm 3 core is expensive to buy, plus the advantage of running this size is the earth core is a decent size so can be just tied back into the houses earth as the continuity readings will be acceptable for the Part "P" testing. Otherwise you'd need to stick a seperate earth rod in for the garage.

John


----------



## Defined Reflections

Nice work it looks great! i plan to build a large garage like this in the future,much better than renting a unit out miles from home


----------



## EliteCarCare

looking good, definitely worth the effort if you can do it yourself. :thumb:


----------



## daz1972

Wow, never mind the car i wanna move in!


----------



## sunilbass

Well another day in the garage, got the screw holes filled but in this weather, its taking ages to dry so i thought i might as well get the sockets and switches in too!


----------



## 47p2

Some great garages coming on here now, well done everyone :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Karmann

Now that is **** hot, you must be so proud of your work m8. Truly inspiring.


----------



## ryand

Coming on nice. What sort of heater is that?


----------



## sunilbass

ryand said:


> Coming on nice. What sort of heater is that?


its a electric one from bnq, a few years old! around forty notes iirc... has a remote too if i can find it lol


----------



## andyt13

superb effort mate


----------



## sunilbass

Well heres a few more pics, i quickly painted the mdf walls.. 2 coats so far..


----------



## plr06

looks amazing mate


----------



## PK001

Looking Superb!
And have to say, excellent joinery work (very impressed).:thumb:

Can I ask, any reasons for not having raised garage floor?


----------



## sunilbass

PK001 said:


> Looking Superb!
> And have to say, excellent joinery work (very impressed).:thumb:
> 
> Can I ask, any reasons for not having raised garage floor?


erm no reason, just how it was done i guess!


----------



## johnsastra16v

loving how quick youre getting on with things!


----------



## ryand

going well, whats the plan re the ceiling? any skirting board going in?


----------



## sunilbass

johnsastra16v said:


> loving how quick youre getting on with things!


Yep, only have weekends to work on it!


----------



## sunilbass

ryand said:


> going well, whats the plan re the ceiling? any skirting board going in?


Cheets.. Yep there will be a ceiling going in once I get a hand getting the roof insulation and the skirting will be done once I'm happy with the level of the floor!


----------



## safreer

Mate, you've forgot to add the bit where you show to crippled friends , who helped you lift that roller door in place. It does look awesome though.....
You need a sign on the front and a ribbon to cut.


----------



## sunilbass

Yes mr freer, forgot to add the lifting of the door lol!!


----------



## Beau Technique

Looking good so far and plenty of electrical points, always a bonus.
I take it there will be some form of waste water drainage being installed?


----------



## Bratwurst

:doublesho Tremendous job man, I absolutely love it :thumb:

Can't beat a good man cave to go and chill in and get away from things.

Makes mine look like a right old heap of Barry White.  

I noticed your RSJ's on it's side so that fitting the vertical timbers above was made easier... you're going to need a flashing of sorts over the top leading edge of the RSJ to stop water pooling in the web of the beam. You might even get away with mastic sealant along the edge if the gap's nice and tight. Either way you'll need something.


----------



## sunilbass

Beau Technique said:


> Looking good so far and plenty of electrical points, always a bonus.
> I take it there will be some form of waste water drainage being installed?


Yes at somepoint there will be a sink going in there but theres no actual washing going on in there!


----------



## sunilbass

wee_green_mini said:


> :doublesho Tremendous job man, I absolutely love it :thumb:
> 
> Can't beat a good man cave to go and chill in and get away from things.
> 
> Makes mine look like a right old heap of Barry White.
> 
> I noticed your RSJ's on it's side so that fitting the vertical timbers above was made easier... you're going to need a flashing of sorts over the top leading edge of the RSJ to stop water pooling in the web of the beam. You might even get away with mastic sealant along the edge if the gap's nice and tight. Either way you'll need something.


The rsj is tight against the shiplap with a vapour barrier behind it and the vb is slightly oversized and is over the rsj so any water getting behind the shiplap in theroy should run staright out!


----------



## Bratwurst

But can it not still get in and pool at the bottom of the RSJ web, then and come out at the ends of the steel at either end of the opening?


----------



## sunilbass

wee_green_mini said:


> But can it not still get in and pool at the bottom of the RSJ web, then and come out at the ends of the steel at either end of the opening?


so far so good but i will be putting a capping of some sorts over the exposed rsj so it will defect any water over the join


----------



## Bratwurst

Good stuff man. Sorry about the questions. I sit in work drawing this type of structural detail every day, so I felt I had to pipe-up. Sorry if I came across a bit of a walloper.


----------



## RP84

WOW.... quality mate.. you should be proud

guess what i am in leicester too  whens the opening night ?


----------



## sunilbass

wee_green_mini said:


> Good stuff man. Sorry about the questions. I sit in work drawing this type of structural detail every day, so I felt I had to pipe-up. Sorry if I came across a bit of a walloper.


its ok, its nice that people point stuff out! just incase its a detail that i may have missed!


----------



## sunilbass

rickparmar said:


> WOW.... quality mate.. you should be proud
> 
> guess what i am in leicester too  whens the opening night ?


no planned finishing date yet!


----------



## Miglior

Looking good mate. Can we stop calling the steel beam an RSJ? haha. They stopped making rsjs years ago!


----------



## sunilbass

JPC said:


> Looking good mate. Can we stop calling the steel beam an RSJ? haha. They stopped making rsjs years ago!


sorry steel beams lol


----------



## nuttynil

nice build thats going to very warm in there


----------



## Marc1

Looking good mate.


----------



## ben-150

WOW:thumb::doublesho That's got a great garage
Something I would also like to


----------



## shycho

Looking excellent man, how close are you to finishing it now?


----------



## paulmc08

That's a fantastic build mate:thumb:

When people see the quality of your garage,they'll know they are in safe hand's


----------



## killash

I'd like to see this in action with a car or two in


----------



## sunilbass

shycho said:


> Looking excellent man, how close are you to finishing it now?


the weather isnt helping at the mo! i'm gonna update some pics soon


----------



## sunilbass

heres a few pics from the weekend.. the weather didnt help.. so only a hour or so this weekend..


----------



## Scatty

coming along very nicely mate !! bet u cant wait till all is finished !!


----------



## Martin_HDI

That's nicer than a lot houses I've seen in the east end of Glasgow 

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## Dwayne

looks brilliant mate!!

can i ask what the plan is for the floor?


----------



## sunilbass

Dwayne said:


> looks brilliant mate!!
> 
> can i ask what the plan is for the floor?


I'm gonna get some Interlocking Gym Garage Anti Fatigue Flooring Play Mats from fleebay, 12mm thick


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

Nice Garage...


----------



## james_death

Stunning work so so jealous, I love wooden construction so much warmer looking and inviting than brick or concrete.
Very stylish.
Well done Sir.


----------



## sunilbass

I thought i might aswell get the place sealed up so i got some oversized draught excluders to go between the 'steal beam' and the roller door as there was a huge gape














































Temp sound set up!


----------



## leigh258

Amazing build! loving the wooden look, whats your aim for it to be completed? or is this a project that takes as long as it needs so to speak?

subscriped


----------



## sunilbass

leigh258 said:


> Amazing build! loving the wooden look, whats your aim for it to be completed? or is this a project that takes as long as it needs so to speak?
> 
> subscriped


it can take as long as it needs.. i have another garage plus its too cold to be rushing now!


----------



## cleancar

what lights you planning on putting up ?


----------



## sunilbass

cleancar said:


> what lights you planning on putting up ?


4 single or twin fluorescents and some under counter lighting too


----------



## Razzzle

4 twins.

Can never not have enough light :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## Leodhasach

Cracking job, I'm quite jealous! :thumb:

(Given that my garage is 250 miles and a ferry trip away from where I am most of the time...)


----------



## sunilbass

Leodhasach said:


> Cracking job, I'm quite jealous! :thumb:
> 
> (Given that my garage is 250 miles and a ferry trip away from where I am most of the time...)


cheers.. wow nice round trip!


----------



## nicky1975

Waawh, great job :thumb:


----------



## PaulN

Looking good mate, Looks more like a ski lodge than garage with the snow....










Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely finish on the timber panelling.


----------



## Doc

Hats off to you, fantastic work and a great looking man space.


----------



## adam91

cracking job. 
Some amount of hard work and effort has gone into that. 
Fair play


----------



## josh263uk

wow. cracking job, bet you cant wait to use it now.


----------



## Eurogloss

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## hooley

Subscribed.

Cracking build, will be nice and warm detailing in there. I always wanted a large/Double Garage but some things have to wait. I have a double Carport which is fine for the warmer months (British Summer LOL!) but you cant beat getting the car in and shutting the door!

Looking forward to future updates.


----------



## safreer

PaulN said:


> Looking good mate, Looks more like a ski lodge than garage with the snow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


I keep saying Sunil, it's your mum's secret plan to move you in... or her...


----------



## sunilbass

safreer said:


> I keep saying Sunil, it's your mum's secret plan to move you in... or her...


lol! thats why i still gotta make a mini one in the summer!


----------



## Jonny_McC

looks like an awesome kit garage!


----------



## Phil H

excellent garage, really impressive!


----------



## _Jimmer_

wow some garage

I would love to do something like that, but as my GF say's i put things on a list and take years to complete


saying that it's coming up to 2 years now, i was meant to build or buy 6ft 4ft shed for my lad, that's still on the list lol,


----------



## Ross08

I can only echo all the rest of the feedback you've had - but well done! What a brilliant job. You really MUST put some finished photos up with all your gear in there.
Nice one!


----------



## PaulN

sunilbass said:


> lol! thats why i still gotta make a mini one in the summer!


lol Its about time you moved out mate.... Bet your cramping her style!


----------



## sunilbass

Hi Guys... due to our lovely weather, i havent done much till today, i gto some of the foam flooring down and near all of the electrics done.. hopefully some more pics tomorrow!


----------



## Stew

Can I ask how you decided on the placement of the sockets?

I love the fact you have loads (can NEVER have too many!) but you seem to have them all at different levels etc. I wondered if there was a reason? I'm think semi permanent fixture like halogens, heaters etc up high maybe....


----------



## sunilbass

Stew said:


> Can I ask how you decided on the placement of the sockets?
> 
> I love the fact you have loads (can NEVER have too many!) but you seem to have them all at different levels etc. I wondered if there was a reason? I'm think semi permanent fixture like halogens, heaters etc up high maybe....


yep the high plugs are for heaters, projector and future garage door motor, mid high so there over the counter, lows for halagons, da etc, low near the window is for the outdoor plus and pw


----------



## graeme

Superb garage mate stunning work. Can i ask where you got the shiplap for the outside as i am planning to build a hut to free my garage of all the gardening stuff and maybe allow me to fit the car into.


----------



## sunilbass

graeme said:


> Superb garage mate stunning work. Can i ask where you got the shiplap for the outside as i am planning to build a hut to free my garage of all the gardening stuff and maybe allow me to fit the car into.


cheers, i got the shiplap from a timber merchants, its tanalised and treated quickly with fence paint! no point getting the shiplap from bnq etc as they charge the earth for timber but i have noticed that the timber prices are rising just like fuel prices!


----------



## graeme

cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

Finally a update lol, my sparky came round and we wired the garage to the house so as jezza put it... we have pppoowwaarrrrrr!!!


----------



## sunilbass




----------



## FlawlessDetailing

Looks amazing. Fair play. Lovely and toasty :-D

Im renting a Unit thats so cold i dont need a fridge for my milk !!!

cant wait to see it with a car in it.

Well done.

Padraic


----------



## PaulN

Looking good!!!!!!

I would have gone for chequered flooring though with everything looking soo good...

Looks like it will be ready to rock n roll for spring :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

just spotted the thread that is bloody fantastic and for the cost i was looking to add a garage to a house im hopefully buying and this is a cheaper option plus i have the room! where did you get the floor foam from also?

One last question was there a need or issue for planning permission?


----------



## GSVHammer

Just found this thread myself. Nice garage build.


----------



## F. Premens

Awesome!


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Looking good!!!!!!
> 
> I would have gone for chequered flooring though with everything looking soo good...
> 
> Looks like it will be ready to rock n roll for spring :thumb:


i just wanted nice and simple paul... yea should be up and running very soon


----------



## sunilbass

Kev_mk3 said:


> just spotted the thread that is bloody fantastic and for the cost i was looking to add a garage to a house im hopefully buying and this is a cheaper option plus i have the room! where did you get the floor foam from also?
> 
> One last question was there a need or issue for planning permission?


the floor was off fleebay.. £200 for 36m2 i think, 11mm thick, keeps the coldness off the concreate floor!

planning, its all changed last year, if you go on thier site, itll tell you but i made it under 30m2, the height is under 4m and it is a metre away from the all boundarys


----------



## craig06typer

Excellent garage mate, what's the quality of the flooring like as I've seen the stuff on eBay and looks good from the pics, not badly priced either compared to some other flooring....
Is it black or dark grey?
Thanks


----------



## sunilbass

craig06typer said:


> Excellent garage mate, what's the quality of the flooring like as I've seen the stuff on eBay and looks good from the pics, not badly priced either compared to some other flooring....
> Is it black or dark grey?
> Thanks


It is pretty good to be fair, it has a smooth side and a effect on the other.. all interlock and have finishing pieces too.. and it is black in colour.. i didnt want grey lol


----------



## craig06typer

sunilbass said:


> It is pretty good to be fair, it has a smooth side and a effect on the other.. all interlock and have finishing pieces too.. and it is black in colour.. i didnt want grey lol


Thanks mate

Does it fit together well no gaps and level if you know what I mean lol?

On your recommendation I'll get some.... No pressure lol

Cheers


----------



## sunilbass

lol fits pretty good, the alignment o fhte pattern could be better, ill try to take some detailed pics mate


----------



## Wardy

Just found this and read through from the start. All credit it to you, this is a superb bit of construction.

Like everyone else, can't wait to see the finished article, with all the detailing stuff there and a car parked up :thumb:

Well done.


----------



## sunilbass

Wardy said:


> Just found this and read through from the start. All credit it to you, this is a superb bit of construction.
> 
> Like everyone else, can't wait to see the finished article, with all the detailing stuff there and a car parked up :thumb:
> 
> Well done.


cheers mate, im trying it to get it all done by the end of this month fingers crossed!


----------



## wookey

Cracking build. Are you going to put a ceiling in?


----------



## sunilbass

wookey said:


> Cracking build. Are you going to put a ceiling in?


yea hopefully should be done this saturday ready for boarding the week after


----------



## fozzy

Blimey, I read the first thread you posted on the build and just found it again. Looking fantastic matey, well done!!


----------



## mattysmt

wow nice build need to get a pic up of a car in there


----------



## sunilbass

mattysmt said:


> wow nice build need to get a pic up of a car in there


its getting closer but the weather doesnt help!!


----------



## davelincs

I have just come across this post, what an excellent thought and detailing centre, keep up the good work


----------



## sunilbass

craig06typer said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Does it fit together well no gaps and level if you know what I mean lol?
> 
> On your recommendation I'll get some.... No pressure lol
> 
> Cheers


as promised....


----------



## sunilbass

here some more updates.. alarm fitted and starting to arrange a few bits...


----------



## mrwall

excellent build. I was forced to knock my garage down to make way for a garden and decking .... really regret it 5 years later


----------



## IanCLK

I just found this thread and have read it from the beginning. Outstanding. I can't wait to see the pics of the finished article.

Ian.


----------



## PeteO

Also have to chip in and say fantastic!!!! very jealous  I want one!!!!


----------



## dreadnet

Oh for a large garden and access
green wiv envy lol


----------



## littlejack

WOW!!!!!!!! great build there mate do you want to come and build mine? lol


----------



## sunilbass

Finally got the ceiling structure done... time to order some wood to clad it with... and then time to insulate!!


----------



## GSVHammer

Looking good, nearly finished now.


----------



## sunilbass

a bit of an update.. more outside lighting.. recycled from the old garage..



















ceiling and insulation nearly done...


----------



## Russ and his BM

Start to finish, that was a great read, thanks and well done mate!


----------



## cupra-dav

brilliant read! top work.


----------



## sunilbass

done some more insulation and boarding!


----------



## Dwayne

Wow, come along way since i last viewed this thread.

bet you cant wait to drive a freshly detailed motor out of it


----------



## sunilbass

little update.. i had an early bday pressy.. so let see whats it like on the back wall... and yea i wish it was megan!




























back to the garage.. so i stated to build some cabinets.. kitchen units cost a fair wack so back to 18mm mdf..



















gonna build some more tomorrow


----------



## kempe

Nice very nice! :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos

:argie::argie::argie:
:thumb:


----------



## athol

Just read this, awesome build, well done !!


----------



## -damon-

you lucky


----------



## spursfan

this looks great, cant wait to see the finished article.
What will the total outlay be?

Kev


----------



## sunilbass

spursfan said:


> this looks great, cant wait to see the finished article.
> What will the total outlay be?
> 
> Kev


about 6k so far... the groundworks where th most expensive part bar the door.. been told it would have cost near 15 - 20 k if i got it built


----------



## sunilbass

big pita unit built today.. time to get some worktops!


----------



## GSVHammer

Great work you've done there, the end is in sight.


----------



## p-trax

Serious undertaking, but looking awesome!


----------



## sunilbass

yea it kinda needs to be finished!! ive had enough doing it 99.9% on my own!


----------



## Deeg

WOW!!

Just found this thread, amazing work there and hopefully you will have it completed soon :thumb:


----------



## dominic84

Just found this thread, awesome! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## PaulN

Are the Tiles just wet or did you apply something to them?


----------



## Whitey172

Thats impressive will be following the future progress


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Are the Tiles just wet or did you apply something to them?


just mopped it paul.. they where getting dirty... maybe i need some aerospace 303 on them later on... LOL!!


----------



## Razzzle

What a class man cave :thumb:

once I get my place and some spare cash I would love to be able to build something like this! :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## sunilbass

Just got back from b&q.. got 2 cheapo worktops..










fitting these in this weekend!!


----------



## Yun_says

All the best with the Garage, looks awesome :thumb: its a credit to you for pursuing it, cracking job now hurry and finish it im waiting to see the end product


----------



## sunilbass

another saturday in the garage.. fitted a length of worktop and built the upper cabinets... and one for the sink too..


----------



## GSVHammer

Very nice, getting jealous now.


----------



## Kev_mk3

just caught up awesome work


----------



## MajorB

Nice work there! What lightning do u use? Those are fluorescent lights i see, but what would be the temperature of the light? 6500k? I`m also starting a renovation, but don`t know what should be the temperature of the lights..the 6500K is daylight, but it has to be enough lumen that it would be useful...


----------



## sunilbass

MajorB said:


> Nice work there! What lightning do u use? Those are fluorescent lights i see, but what would be the temperature of the light? 6500k? I`m also starting a renovation, but don`t know what should be the temperature of the lights..the 6500K is daylight, but it has to be enough lumen that it would be useful...


i think its 3500k but i will check for you


----------



## sunilbass

MajorB said:


> Nice work there! What lightning do u use? Those are fluorescent lights i see, but what would be the temperature of the light? 6500k? I`m also starting a renovation, but don`t know what should be the temperature of the lights..the 6500K is daylight, but it has to be enough lumen that it would be useful...


they are 5200lm crompton 58w spectra plus lamps


----------



## sunilbass

Just a few more this week... the sinks in now.. but needs plumbing in and the projectors got a home too.. well not a finished one..


----------



## evobaz

Thats superb. I'm in the process of planning a new garage build. Had been thinking brick/block construction but really impressed with your timber one. Choices Choices.


----------



## evobaz

Can I ask what size this garage is?


----------



## tamson

that is utterly superb,if i had a space like that my wife would never see me.


----------



## sunilbass

Hi Guys, havent been on the forum for a while!



evobaz said:


> Can I ask what size this garage is?


its just under 6m by 5m


----------



## Colt Man

this looks awesome mate, is itjust mdf you used to build the cabinets? and some 2x4? planning on building some in my own garage soon when ive got some spare cash and making mine all nice.


----------



## sunilbass

Colt Man said:


> this looks awesome mate, is itjust mdf you used to build the cabinets? and some 2x4? planning on building some in my own garage soon when ive got some spare cash and making mine all nice.


just painted 18mm mdf for the cabs mate! ive used some 1x2 to strenghen in places


----------



## Jacktdi

Looks amazing, I was thinking while looking through "If I had that place I don't think I would ever leave it" then I saw the projector and that did it for me, just need a sofa and I would live in there.


----------



## hulla the hulla

....so when do you move in ! lol


----------



## sunilbass

not yet lol i have already extended it out! ill try to post some pics later


----------



## yetizone

Just getting better and better :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice mate,...... seen the facebook updates.... looking good


----------



## sunilbass

fifa anyone... measured at 100"























































Time for the extension! most of it done in a day!


















































































I couldnt find doors within the time frame i wanted them in so i ended up making it!























































All done


----------



## sunilbass

-Mat- said:


> very nice mate,...... seen the facebook updates.... looking good


cheers mat.. yea always quicker in old facebook


----------



## Brian.

That's ace mate! What are you putting in the extention? Detailing goodies or garden tools? The sink is an ace addition, will safe any significant others getting angry that you've made the area around the kitchen sink a mess!


----------



## sunilbass

Brian. said:


> That's ace mate! What are you putting in the extention? Detailing goodies or garden tools? The sink is an ace addition, will safe any significant others getting angry that you've made the area around the kitchen sink a mess!


the sheds is for all the stuff i dont want in the main garage.. yes garden tools, paint etc! yes i got told about having the sink in there! needs plumbing in still!


----------



## Keir

wow this is awesome. fantastic work.


----------



## PaulN

Looking great mate,

One thing though, why extend the wood futher? If its to hide stuff why bother?










I would either trim it off and put a small fance there or flat roof the extra bit.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Looking great mate,
> 
> One thing though, why extend the wood futher? If its to hide stuff why bother?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would either trim it off and put a small fance there or flat roof the extra bit.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


is to hide bits behind there plus security just incase someones hiding behind it


----------



## PaulN

sunilbass said:


> is to hide bits behind there plus security just incase someones hiding behind it


Looks pants finish it off properly then!!!! lol

Come on cut it off and put a door style fence section in.

Cheers

PaulN

Ps Im going to give you a shout about a little work i need doing... When do you need help with correcting your car?? ;-)


----------



## dreamclio200cup

omg that has to be the best thread on here since i joined, i want one now, 

fantastic work on the build mate im in a state of shock !!


----------



## gally

WOW! That's some serious progress.

Are you a joiner/builder? Sorry if I missed that bit!


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Looks pants finish it off properly then!!!! lol
> 
> Come on cut it off and put a door style fence section in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN
> 
> Ps Im going to give you a shout about a little work i need doing... When do you need help with correcting your car?? ;-)


Yea i know what you mean mate..maybe later once ive started and finished everything else in the garden!

lol ok, let me know mate


----------



## sunilbass

gally said:


> WOW! That's some serious progress.
> 
> Are you a joiner/builder? Sorry if I missed that bit!


no mate, i work within the it/retail industry! maybe i should move into building lol


----------



## Kev_mk3

bloody extension when can i put a bed in there and move in


----------



## gally

Fantastic!

Extention on the back of the house next?


----------



## id_doug

Is it bad to have garage envy?......

Great job :thumb:


----------



## sunilbass

gally said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> Extention on the back of the house next?


nope summer room for mother.. that was the deal lol


----------



## james_death

He just can't stop.....:lol:


----------



## sunilbass

james_death said:


> He just can't stop.....:lol:


i wish i could.. can do with a rest!


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Looks pants finish it off properly then!!!! lol
> 
> Come on cut it off and put a door style fence section in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN
> 
> Ps Im going to give you a shout about a little work i need doing... When do you need help with correcting your car?? ;-)


paul.. what are you doing on the 25th june.. need a hand with the car!! :buffer:


----------



## dubnut71

Commendable bit of work there!

Can I just ask if you hung the roller shutter from your steel beam? and what is that beam sitting (and in a structural engineering sense) acting on?

Did you get somebody local to act as your CDM-C or did you pick that bit up yourself and submit the paperwork?


----------



## sunilbass

dubnut71 said:


> Commendable bit of work there!
> 
> Can I just ask if you hung the roller shutter from your steel beam? and what is that beam sitting (and in a structural engineering sense) acting on?
> 
> Did you get somebody local to act as your CDM-C or did you pick that bit up yourself and submit the paperwork?


the door brackets are welded onto the beam plus bolted onto the wall

no i have mad everything.. it didnt require planning as it is under 30m2, under 4m in height etc


----------



## dubnut71

sunilbass said:


> the door brackets are welded onto the beam plus bolted onto the wall
> 
> no i have mad everything.. it didnt require planning as it is under 30m2, under 4m in height etc


Ah right I get you with the roller shutter you were right to hang the door on the steel, I just wondered if there were steels in the wall (goal post type) taking the load down to the slab.

CDM applies even when planning doesn't though buddy, as a domestic project you are not required to notify the HSE using the F10 form but you still fall under the 2007 CDM regs and approved code of practice.

If you need any help just drop me a PM.


----------



## sunilbass

dubnut71 said:


> Ah right I get you with the roller shutter you were right to hang the door on the steel, I just wondered if there were steels in the wall (goal post type) taking the load down to the slab.
> 
> CDM applies even when planning doesn't though buddy, as a domestic project you are not required to notify the HSE using the F10 form but you still fall under the 2007 CDM regs and approved code of practice.
> 
> If you need any help just drop me a PM.


the steel are bolted to post made up from 2 lots of 6x2 with 3 lots of 4x2 which are crossed braced onto the side walls hence no flex in the walls plus they are bolted to 8x2's attached to the back wall which are again crossed braced with 6x2's.

i spoke to a few builder friends and they didnt make me aware about these regs etc that you have mention and ill have to look into them


----------



## dubnut71

sunilbass said:


> the steel are bolted to post made up from 2 lots of 6x2 with 3 lots of 4x2 which are crossed braced onto the side walls hence no flex in the walls plus they are bolted to 8x2's attached to the back wall which are again crossed braced with 6x2's.
> 
> i spoke to a few builder friends and they didnt make me aware about these regs etc that you have mention and ill have to look into them


That little lots not going anywhere soon then! I wouldn't trouble yourself with CDM now your done mate, I do it for a living thats all and they are part of my day to day.:wave:


----------



## PaulN

sunilbass said:


> Yea i know what you mean mate..maybe later once ive started and finished everything else in the garden!
> 
> lol ok, let me know mate


Hi Mate,

Pmed you last week about that little job. Drop us a message back and we can meet up.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## dagoatla

Very good job


----------



## Phil H

awesome stuff!


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:

MAN CAVE


----------



## PaulN

sunilbass said:


> paul.. what are you doing on the 25th june.. need a hand with the car!! :buffer:


Damn just stumbled across this post...... lol Like i said sunday mate, im happy to help with your car when ever your ready.

BTW MORE UPDATE PHOTOS WITH OLD GARAGE PULLED DOWN PLEASE!


----------



## Mobb

Wow. Wish I had a place like that to detail in.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

Jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous jealous.

Really properly jealous. A superb job you've done there pal :thumb:


----------



## bennyx_o

Superb build! Been looking at building a garage myself and this has given me more inspiration to go out and do it


----------



## greenwagon

Fantastic project and low costs too 
Shows what can be done if you love DIY


----------



## craigblues

So how much did it all cost you in the end? The build that is?

Did you have to get planning permission?


----------



## craigblues

Are you to busy still finishing it? ha!


----------



## PaulN

craigblues said:


> Are you to busy still finishing it? ha!


lol No hes been busy around mine!!!!

Told him to update this thread which im sure he will when the drive ways sorted.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## craigblues

PaulN said:


> lol No hes been busy around mine!!!!
> 
> Told him to update this thread which im sure he will when the drive ways sorted.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Can he come do mine after! Well once hopefully I buy a piece of land off the council that is at the bottom of my garden.


----------



## sunilbass

cheers guys

yes i have been busy knocking the old garage down, the usual weddings n hols, helping mates with very nice cars looking good and helping paul out too!! ill be putting some pics up soon..


----------



## sunilbass

craigblues said:


> So how much did it all cost you in the end? The build that is?
> 
> Did you have to get planning permission?


end costs are around the 7k mark... been told it would have cost 20k plus bya few builder mates!

and no i didnt need to as ive built it under 30m2


----------



## sunilbass

oh yea lets not forget helping paul n with his fencing!!!


----------



## uzi-blue

Amazing, loving the man cave :argie:


----------



## PaulN

Loving the update mate. 

Like I said I and I'm sure a lot of the would love to see some more posts in the showroom of those cars. 

Cheers PaulN


----------



## Demetrios72

It's looking really nice mate :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Looks really good mate, some cracking motors there as well.


----------



## cleancar

very nice ! , whats the resolution of the cctv cameras your using ?


----------



## sunilbass

cleancar said:


> very nice ! , whats the resolution of the cctv cameras your using ?


i believe th are 420


----------



## Catho

Fantastic build pal. Just posted my build on here and PaulN mentioned your build, so I came to have a look.

Makes mine look like a shabby lean-to :lol:


----------



## PaulN

Catho said:


> Fantastic build pal. Just posted my build on here and PaulN mentioned your build, so I came to have a look.
> 
> Makes mine look like a shabby lean-to :lol:


Catho Yours defo isnt Shabby and has the potential to be top draw too. Your DIY skills is the deal maker like Sunibass.


----------



## Catho

PaulN said:


> Catho Yours defo isnt Shabby and has the potential to be top draw too. Your DIY skills is the deal maker like Sunibass.


Thanks Paul. Much appreciated comment. :thumb:


----------



## range rover dea

well that was a very good read great job you both deserve credit were it is due catho and sunilbass.


----------



## sunilbass

Catho said:


> Fantastic build pal. Just posted my build on here and PaulN mentioned your build, so I came to have a look.
> 
> Makes mine look like a shabby lean-to :lol:


Cheers for the comment, not at all mate, yours uses the space avaliable to the best of its ability!!

hopefully im gonna get use from it mine this weekend as i have some new toys to try out.. I know Paul N will be waiting for the video!


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Loving the update mate.
> 
> Like I said I and I'm sure a lot of the would love to see some more posts in the showroom of those cars.
> 
> Cheers PaulN


cheers mate, maybe hey but that post has disapeared.. :doublesho


----------



## sunilbass

bennyx_o said:


> Superb build! Been looking at building a garage myself and this has given me more inspiration to go out and do it


Mate, do it.. i always wanted a place like this.. it was going to cost too much to get someone to do it.. hence the diy.. and no kit! keeps the cost down!!


----------



## sunilbass

craigblues said:


> Can he come do mine after! Well once hopefully I buy a piece of land off the council that is at the bottom of my garden.


LOL!! if you want any advice, give me a shout!


----------



## -Kev-

looks good, are you a pro detailer?..


----------



## sunilbass

-Kev- said:


> looks good, are you a pro detailer?..


no mate... some call me a pro diyer lol!!


----------



## PaulN

sunilbass said:


> Cheers for the comment, not at all mate, yours uses the space avaliable to the best of its ability!!
> 
> hopefully im gonna get use from it mine this weekend as i have some new toys to try out.. I know Paul N will be waiting for the video!


I think we need your first Full Detail written up and on DW with your new toys too. :thumb:

I still dont know why you dont wack up a few pics of a couple of cars youve done recently. I mean you really are the type of detailer the showroom was for. Friends and famlys cars :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## slobodank

like, like...


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> I think we need your first Full Detail written up and on DW with your new toys too. :thumb:
> 
> I still dont know why you dont wack up a few pics of a couple of cars youve done recently. I mean you really are the type of detailer the showroom was for. Friends and famlys cars :thumb:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


yea i will do mate, lets see what the weathers like tomorrow lol! i do want to try out the aelous double motor!!

yea when i get a chance, ill do a mega pic right up! theres is also talk of my mate getting a r8 spider and the evokes on its way end of this year... cant wait for the r8!!


----------



## NoobWash

Got here too late :/ pics have gone.


----------



## sunilbass

NoobWash said:


> Got here too late :/ pics have gone.


:doublesho the pics are back guys.. well till next year!!


----------



## Jordy Kuga

Only seeing this, looks amazing! wish I had one haha!


----------



## AaronGTi

30 pages and no finished shots with a car in? :doublesho


----------



## sunilbass




----------



## shudaman

just caught up with this also 
i think i will keep the lap top with me when im working on mine for a refrence lol
that looks awasome mate you should be proud

ps how the hell much u spend on mdf lol


----------



## Turbo Tony

Wow. I'm in the process of clearing out my garage and I'm using this thread as inspiration to keep me motivated.

An awesome achievement Sunil, you should be really proud of yourself.


----------



## alexj

*Amazing ! Was wondering about the planning but see youre one step ahead..

nice one*

*Put it in book form or an app you'll make a fortune*


----------



## Mk2Singh

Cool Garage dude! Driven past you couple of times, Ive got the black mk2 around the area.


----------



## sunilbass

Cheers, yea seen you around, slammed mk2, its rather low! Lol


----------



## hayward440

Excellent write up.


----------



## mechrepairs

Small worlds see you most days, car is on air ride?


I have the garage on great central st.

Garage looks great.

carl


----------



## sunilbass

mechrepairs said:


> Small worlds see you most days, car is on air ride?
> 
> I have the garage on great central st.
> 
> Garage looks great.
> 
> carl


ah kool, yep it is.. which garage do you own? yea my journey home


----------



## Guest

Just flicking through random pages of this build... Well done mate. Its incredible!! I would dream of having that. Must be costing a bomb tho lol...


----------



## Junior Bear

What a perfect place to build, I want one of these so badly lol, I'd make a second level with a bedroom.

Then I'd sell my house and spend the money on more wax lol


----------



## Donny_gttdi

speachless, a big well done to yourself. me n the farther- inlaw wa looking a getting a brick garage built but this may be the way forward with abit of planning n research


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Epic build that


----------



## CPU

One word - Fantastic


----------



## MurphysLaw

Pictures disappeared?


----------



## shudaman

I loved this garage gave me a few ideas foe mine lol
I pm'ed him a while back with no reply so might not be about


----------



## sunilbass

MurphysLaw said:


> Pictures disappeared?


Yea they where hosted on a server which i dont pay for anymore..



shudaman said:


> I loved this garage gave me a few ideas foe mine lol
> I pm'ed him a while back with no reply so might not be about


sorry mate, i thought i did... did you still want the details?

ill take a updated pic from the outside soon


----------



## sunilbass

work in progress..


----------



## shudaman

wow ur sharp lol
dont worrie mate i have made my mind up with most things about the build but will keep an eye on your finished product lol

the stones look good too, i have considered tar and shingle finish


----------



## sunilbass

shudaman said:


> wow ur sharp lol
> dont worrie mate i have made my mind up with most things about the build but will keep an eye on your finished product lol
> 
> the stones look good too, i have considered tar and shingle finish


lol i was in the same boat as you with no answers so ask away.. i dont mind helping! i dont post on here these days tbh

na quite like the gravel.. great early warning system when people walk on it.. esp at night!


----------



## PaulN

Looking good buddy.

lets see some updated inside pics, bet its look swish...


----------



## sunilbass

PaulN said:


> Looking good buddy.
> 
> lets see some updated inside pics, bet its look swish...


Its a tip atm.. too many projects on the go plus I have a few sets of shoes for the car and my old interior atm


----------



## sunilbass

see what i mean paul



















upgrades..



















more outside ones..


----------



## Keir

Whaoooo


----------



## shudaman

Looking good mate and i do like the motor!
I might have to steal your front window idea lol
Did u use tempered glass?


----------



## sunilbass

shudaman said:


> Looking good mate and i do like the motor!
> I might have to steal your front window idea lol
> Did u use tempered glass?


Yea double glazed too


----------



## jamesgti

Looks great bud.


----------



## sunilbass

AaronGTi said:


> 30 pages and no finished shots with a car in? :doublesho


heres a few mate


----------

